# VENEZUELA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Cocodrilos Sports Park (Caracas)


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*CTE Cachamay Stadium, Puerto Ordaz City, Bolivar State*


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Monumental Stadium, Maturin, Monagas State*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

nice


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

It's nice to see all the Development of the Venezuelan soccer, the stadiums and structure (one of the best in South America) but also the sport itself that can get classified for the World Cup of 2014.


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Pueblo Nuevo Stadium, San Cristobal, Tachira State.*


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Lara Metropolitan Stadium, Barquisimeto, Lara State*


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^is Lara Metropolitan Stadium full completed now ?


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

i see venezuela has number of modern and brand new stadium, which is good. isn't venezuela considering to apply for the future world cup or so ? how many stadiums above 40.000 are there now ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Capacities? Cheers.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Cocodrilos Park: 3,500, and will have a capacity for 15,000 in the final stage
Cachamay: 41,300
Maturin: 52,000
Tachira : 42,500
Barquisimeto: 40,300


Metropolitano de Merida 42,200


----------



## andretanure (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't know that Venezuela has so many nice stadiums! Even in Copa Libertadores I've never seen it.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

andretanure said:


> I didn't know that Venezuela has so many nice stadiums! Even in Copa Libertadores I've never seen it.


Well... Venezuela did it pretty good with Copa America 2007 nice stadiums :banana: saddly, Argentina wasn't able to do the same.


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Jose Encarnación "Pachencho" Romero Stadium, Maracaibo, Zulia State
Capacity: 46.000*


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Jose Antonio Anzoategui Stadium, Puerto La Cruz, Anzoategui State
Capacity: 40.000*


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

POLIEDRO DE CARACAS


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Olímpico Universidad Central de Venezuela*
Capacity: 22,000
Location: Caracas









Source









Source


Estadio Olímpico de la UCV by Clara González, en Flickr​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Brígido Iriarte*
Capacity: 9,880
Location: Caracas









Source | Zoom


Estadio Brigido Iriarte by María 'tatica' Leandro, en Flickr









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Agustín Tovar "La Carolina"*
Capacity: 26,000
Location: Barinas, Barinas State.









Source | Zoom









Source | Zoom









Source


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Metropolitano de Lara*
Capacity: 47,913
Location: Barquisimeto, Lara State


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Top 10 best stadiums in Venezuela 2018 + future stadiums in Venezuela*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*La Rinconada Stadium - Baseball Venezuela National Stadium (36,500)*

*Location: Caracas, Venezuela
Capacity: 36,500*​

Gensler was selected to develop new sports facilities in *La Rinconada Park*, a new public park master planned by Rogers Stirk Harbor + Partners. The park will include world-class sports venues, public plazas, and a hotel and convention center, all located just outside the capital city. The new sports venues include a 50,000-seat soccer stadium, a 15,000-seat basketball arena, a Venezuelan Sports Hall of Fame, a National Sports Center of Excellence, and a 36,000-seat baseball stadium. Gensler has designed the baseball stadium as the first phase of this project, which is located on a prominent site with views to the city. This project is currently under construction.













































































































*Master Plan: Hugo Chávez Park*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Nacional de Fútbol de Venezuela*
*Capacity: 55,000
Location: Caracas, Venezuela*

Part of the masterplan of "Parque Hugo Chávez" in La Rinconada zone in Caracas. Will be located next to the national baseball stadium in the same park.























































*Source*​


----------



## casimiro93 (Dec 8, 2018)

Muy buenas imàgenes . estaría bueno que se active el hilo y que pongan imágenes de los estadios actuales o imagenes de estadios desconocidos


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estadio Nacional de Fútbol de Venezuela*










































If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/VENEZUEA


----------

